# Under cabinet lighting



## usmc0302 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello! I am planning on installing under cabinet lighting in our kitchen. I have about a 92" run of cabinets and would like to use an LED lighting option. Although more expensive, it sounds like this is the best long-term solution and will pay for itself over time since the bulbs last awhile and are energy efficient. 

I have a few questions that I hope someone can answer:

1) What is the best way to calculate the max distance between light fixtures in order to get an even distribution of light across the countertop? I realize that this depends primarily on the lighting source. Any general things that I should consider?

2) I am considering using Utilitech Linkable LED Undercabinet Strips (Lowes) which come in 10", 18", and 27" lengths. Anyone have experience with these lights?? I will probably hard-wire them in to a switch. For those that have used them, what spacing did you use?

Any assistance would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## s-one (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for your post, hopefully someone will answer as I'm looking into doing the same minus the cabinet measurements and spacing.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

misread.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If those are a strip light--They need to be almost continuous--stopping and starting with each cabinet.

Round puck type lights need about 18" between--the spread is equal to the distance from the surface to be lit.

I suggest you buy one or two and temporarily mount them---see what they do--that's a new product,so you will be our guinea pig--- Mike---


----------



## sallygump50 (May 10, 2012)

Interested in knowing the outcome of the Utilitech linkable LED bars. 

Was looking at those at Lowes today.

We installed Zenon bars in 2004 - :no: What a waste of money! Lights get too hot under cabinets. Lights heat up and go off and on. Very frustrating. Going to have them removed and go with the cool LED bars.

Suggestions/comments/experiences appreciated. Thanks


----------



## toastandjam (Aug 4, 2012)

Well, whatever style you pick, I can only suggest that you hide the wires very well. Seen many remodels that use the puck lights and I could see the wiring sticking out by looking straight on to the cabinets.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Are these you are considering line voltage or low voltage? Programmable? Make sure to figure out where you will put the controller and transformer if they are low voltage. 

I ran across this company not long ago and thought their prices looked good for LEDs. I have not yet ordered anything from them.

http://www.lamplust.com/tape-counter-task-c-21_64.html

Also search this site for other posts on this topic. It comes up often and forget all that people have recommended.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i used to have under cabinet led lighting strips. i didn't like the light, it was too "white". i covered the strips with a gold'ish film and they looked a ton better. as always, ymmv.


----------



## sallygump50 (May 10, 2012)

Appreciate your comments everyone.

Would not be using low voltage.

I agree the "puck" lights have too many wires for my taste.

Still looking and trying to decide.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

we bought our led under cabinet light here and they were much cheaper then any of the big box stores. these are linkable. we used 1 light under each cabinet and have plenty of light. when we ordered they had some with 9 led's and some with 21 led's. we went for the smaller ones because we didn't want them to be that bright. they also have flexible strip led lights.

http://inspiredled.com/index.php


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Fix'n it said:


> i used to have under cabinet led lighting strips. i didn't like the light, it was too "white". i covered the strips with a gold'ish film and they looked a ton better. as always, ymmv.


Not only was the color temp (K units) high on early LEDs but the color rendering index was dreadful too. They now have warm white ones with lower color temps but the color rendering indexes are still not what other options offer. 

By the way, it is counter intuitive but the higher the K temp of a light source, the cooler the color. Always seems backward to me. For apples that look like apples and oranges that look like oranges, you should aim for a CRI of 95-100 regardless the color of the light source. Good old fashioned incandescent bulbs have great CRIs as do most halogens. Full spectrum daylight florescents even up around 6500K are used in evaluating color in print shops but they can be pricey. Compact florescents, like LEDs, have gotten better.


----------



## sallygump50 (May 10, 2012)

Wow! Some GREAT info guys! Very helpful - I do like the look of a warmer light on a nice piece of granite - very comforting.

Thanks again everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

sdsester said:


> Not only was the color temp (K units) high on early LEDs but the color rendering index was dreadful too. They now have warm white ones with lower color temps but the color rendering indexes are still not what other options offer.
> 
> By the way, it is counter intuitive but the higher the K temp of a light source, the cooler the color. Always seems backward to me. For apples that look like apples and oranges that look like oranges, you should aim for a CRI of 95-100 regardless the color of the light source. Good old fashioned incandescent bulbs have great CRIs as do most halogens. Full spectrum daylight florescents even up around 6500K are used in evaluating color in print shops but they can be pricey. Compact florescents, like LEDs, have gotten better.


thanx joe. when it comes time to get these lights, i will now be better informed.



sallygump50 said:


> I do like the look of a warmer light on a nice piece of granite - very comforting.


 same here. my granite looked so much better after i warmed up the lighting.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Found these color temp and color rendering charts including for LEDs. Hope they help.

http://ledlightingmanagement.com/le...ntent/color-temperature-color-rendering-index

Here is another one but it doesn't have LEDs shown. Important thing to remember is that the temp and the ability of the light source to emit a full spectrum that makes things look natural are different. Full color spectrum bulbs tend to be more expensive. Remember how pictures of people under florescents used to make people look green on film? The color temp was alright but the bulbs had terrible color rendering capabilities. Also if you mix different color temp bulbs in a room something is going to look goofy. 6500K with a color rendering index of 95-100 is the desired standard setting for computer monitors and viewing color like for inks, thread colors, paint chips, etc. It puts everybody on the same page if nothing else.


----------

